# White Spot on back



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi its been awhile  well I was just giving The Spike a bath and was brushing through his quills kind of giving him a once over. I noticed a well kind of a large white spot on his back. Its about maybe a little larger than my pinky finger.. maybe about the size of a dime if at most. I havent exactly noticed any strange behavior out of him. I did read a post about some sort of possible vitamin deficiency. I can change his diet and keep an eye on it. In a way I am worried about it being a tumor or something like that. I am only a college student and i dont exactly have wads of cash at hand to throw it at my hedgie at the moment. I love the littly guy im just a little bit worried. I did try to take a picture of it but well he gets a little camera shy and tries to kill my hands so.. ill let him calm down a little bit and try again later. Well thanks alot


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Could it be maybe a patch of dry skin that hasn't come off yet?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the spot?


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

HMm i took some pictures but y ou cant exactly see them very well. Otherwise i did find more of these little white spots... ill post the link to the thread

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1005&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=white+spot+in+quills

Its kind of like this


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would pm r_k_chik47 and ask her about it since it was on her hedgie.


----------

